# My Cowboy Beans for Chili



## cmichini (Oct 23, 2019)

The thought of beans and chili can often bring out more contentious arguments than religion or politics.  To keep the peace, I make my chili without beans and make what I call Cowboy Beans that can be added as desired.   It keeps the purists happy and allows those bean lovers to get what they want.

*Cowboy Beans (for one 15 oz. can of beans)*
1-2 slices of bacon - diced
1/2 small onion - diced
1 15 oz. can pinto beans
Chopped fresh - to taste
S&P - to taste

Brown bacon over medium heat
Add onion & cook until softened/translucent 
Reduce heat to medium-low & add beans
Cook/heat beans 5-10 minutes to heat and let flavors mingle
Stir in cilantro & serve

I usually ladle some into the middle of the bowl.  That allows me to have spoonfuls with & without the beans. Makes a good presentation, too.

Enjoy


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 23, 2019)

Beans sound really good thanks for sharing!


----------



## gary s (Nov 3, 2019)

Mmmmm sounds great

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2019)

I'd eat them with anything, not just Chili! I'm in the same boat. Only 2 in my house will eat Beans with Chili. I make it easy on myself.  An hour or two into the Chili simmering, I ladle a couple of Cups of the sauce and Beef Fat, into my drained Canned Beans and let them cook, on low, until the desired doneness...JJ


----------

